# Canadian Reservists shortchanged by military health-care system: ombudsman



## RackMaster (Apr 3, 2008)

I read an article about this in the local paper the other day.  These men and women are fighting along side us with the same risks and deserve the same treatment.

I'll keep this updated as more comes out.



> *Reservists shortchanged by military health-care system: ombudsman*
> 
> *Marlene edits*
> 
> ...


----------

